# Mom



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2017)

It has been 38 years since my Mom passed away..I am thankful to FaceBook as I can post Family pictures/events for all my Children and Grandchildren to see.
.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 15, 2017)

Ken,   Your Mother was *GORGEOUS*!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2017)

Lovely way to remember a lovely lady Ken, may she rest peacefully.


----------



## Carla (Jan 15, 2017)

Beautiful smile, Ken, what a nice tribute.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 15, 2017)

A beautiful photo. It certainly is nice to be able to share these photos. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Ken,   Your Mother was *GORGEOUS*!





SeaBreeze said:


> Lovely way to remember a lovely lady Ken, may she rest peacefully.





Ruth n Jersey said:


> A beautiful photo. It certainly is nice to be able to share these photos. May she rest in peace.



Thank you all for the replies...


----------



## Temperance (Jan 21, 2017)

Lovely Ken, may she rest in peace.


----------



## Eric (Jan 21, 2017)

You can see her beauty inside and out may your mama rest in peace she did good by you.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 21, 2017)

Beautiful lady Ken. Fitting tribute.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 23, 2017)

What a pleasant, lovely face your mom had! Makes me smile to look at her picture. My mother was born in 1907 too! She lived to be 97 and died 12 years ago. Yes, now we can honor our loved ones on FB.


----------

